# iShor Gold Refiner



## Anonymous (Aug 11, 2009)

I am new and I am reading and learning as much as possible before I start doing anything. Does any body have experience with the iSHor Gold refiner. They sell them on eBay and also on their own web page. Can anybody tell me if it is worth buying or will I be loosing my money? Thanks!


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't spend your money on that. Search the forum and you will find all the reasons to save your money.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice...


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 13, 2009)

Norberto:

All Shor secrets have been revealed in this Forum...Shor products cost a lot of money..everything in this Forum is free for all,all the time.It is up to you.By the way,where are you from?

Regards.

Manuel


----------

